# Command &amp; Conquer Generals - Wir brauchen Karten!



## Gajeza (21. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend werte Gesellschaft,

Viel Zeit bleibt für Spielchen seit Monaten und Jahren nicht. Ohnehin muß ich von Zeit zu Zeit Videospiele und das viele Drumherum mehr und mehr in Frage stellen - umgekehrt proportional dazu, wie Spiele wohl mehr und mehr Boden gut machen in der Weltgesellschaft.

Zuletzt hatte ich so Anfang diesen Jahres mal wieder das starke Bedürfnis nach solcherlei software - das hat sich seit Jahren nicht geändert, daß so ein Bedürfnis immer mal wieder recht penetrant hochkommt - und bin von "Dishonored" enttäuscht worden - was für ein primitives Werk (zumindest bis zu meinem Spielstand). Fallout 4 hat relativ schnell seinen Reiz verloren, der mich zugegebenermaßen einige Abende an den Rechner gezogen hat. Und "Tomb Raider", ein Spontankauf während einer Rabattaktion bei >>Dampf<<, hatte mich auch sehr interessiert - ich meinte, mich zu erinnern, daß es eine interessante Charakterdarstellung der L. Croft bieten soll -, ernüchterte aber schnell zumindest in Spielmechanik nebst Atmosphäre, weil lächerlich aufgesetzt wirkende und platt passive Handlungsobligationen wie das Jagen bietend.

Auch "Command and Conquer - Generals" würde ich wohl kaum gute Noten geben, müßte ich es objektiv bewerten. Aber das ist so ein Stückchen, daß ein, zwei Freunde und ich immer wieder gern anschmeißen und mit Nukes, Scuds und "Schneidern" um uns bomben und mit "Can i have some shoes" verbal um uns werfen. Langer Rede, kurze Frage:
Um ein wenig Abwechslung rein zu bringen, möchte ich mal nach Anregungen fragen, wo sich gut neue Karten besorgen lassen für das Spielchen? Halbherzige Suchmaschinensuchen befördern da nicht allzu viel zu Tage. Alte Lesezeichen führen nur noch zu 404.

Wir wollen mal ein wenig mehr Abwechslungswürze reinbringen und die bisher gefundenen ca. 10 Karten, von denen einige crashen, reichen uns da vermutlich nicht mehr allzu lange.

Danke euch und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2018)

Hier solltest du fündig werden:
https://www.nexusmods.com/cncgenerals/mods/categories/39/

Allerdings musst du dir zum Download einen Account erstellen, glaube ich.


----------

